# Hot Kroger Lamb Shank Sale



## jcam222 (Dec 26, 2019)

I was in Kroger today and by chance noticed a sign at the meat counter. They had whole organic lamb shanks marked down from $7.99 / lbs to $0.99 / lbs!!!! Scored the last 4 of them. Four nice big ones came to about $28 total. I’ll post up pics later.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 26, 2019)

Damn man that's a steal! I love finding deals like that every once in a blue moon. Hoping to find some rib roasts and beef tenderloins here soon.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 26, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn man that's a steal! I love finding deals like that every once in a blue moon. Hoping to find some rib roasts and beef tenderloins here soon.


My savings was so high ($206) they had to call a manager for over ride  lol.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 26, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> My savings was so high ($206) they had to call a manager for over ride  lol.



Lol I hope the didn't mismark that or someone is losing their job today. I've got about 10 pounds of lamb chops in my freezer. Contemplated doing them on Christmas eve but ended up running out of time and grilling burgers instead. 17 pound smoked rib roast on Christmas day


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 26, 2019)

Just got them home. Off to the freezer for now. A couple lamb smoked and posts are in my future at some point!


----------

